# 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig



## Johnny1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen die obengenannte Spiderwire geholt, diese reißt aber, egal wo man ansetzt unter geringem zug bei etwa 10N, sprich 1kg Tragkraft.

Selbst meine 0,22er Stroft GTM(monofil) hielt im Vergleich dazu um Längen mehr.
Der geschäftl. Verkäufer aus eBay, bei dem ich sie gekauft hat, meint nun, ich könne sie nicht zurückgeben, da sie ja schon benutzt worden ist |bigeyes

Ich habe eigentlich bislang nur gutes über diese Schnur gehört und dann kommt sowas an, das ist ja der letzte Dreck.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Hi Jonny,

musst nur mal die Forensuche schauen.... das Thema gibts dort Seitenweise.... Anscheinend sind 50% für und 50% total dagegen. Ich selber hatte die 13er Code Red auf 2 Rollen (Shimano Techniums) und Berkley Skeletor2 Rute (also keine billigen Geräte) und mir ist die Schnur nach ein paar Mal fischen auch regelmäßig gerissen.... mal beim Anhieb und mal beim Auswurf. Und das leider meist nie am Knoten sondern mitten drinn.....


----------



## Johnny1 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ja, bei mir war sie nicht mal in Verwendung, das ist einfach nur ne schrott schnur.
Wie gesagt, unter geringem Zug reißt sie einfach, das ist mir bei meiner power pro nie passiert...


----------



## rstumm (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Hi Johnny1,

wenn du die Schnur bei "iBäh" gekauft hast, gilt meiner Meinung nach das Fernabsatzgesetz. Nach dem hast du das Recht einen erworbenen Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzugeben, selbst wenn dieser schon gebraucht ist. 

Der Verkäufer sollte dann "nachbessern" oder dir den Preis zumindest z.T. zurückerstatten.

VG
René


----------



## Norbi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



rstumm schrieb:


> Hi Johnny1,
> 
> wenn du die Schnur bei "iBäh" gekauft hast, gilt meiner Meinung nach das Fernabsatzgesetz. Nach dem hast du das Recht einen erworbenen Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzugeben, selbst wenn dieser schon gebraucht ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn das nichts bringt,sich an iBäh wenden:m


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



rstumm schrieb:


> Hi Johnny1,
> 
> wenn du die Schnur bei "iBäh" gekauft hast, gilt meiner Meinung nach das Fernabsatzgesetz. Nach dem hast du das Recht einen erworbenen Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzugeben, selbst wenn dieser schon gebraucht ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Verkäufer den Artikel als privat und nicht gewerblich angeboten hat, dann greift das Fernabsatzgesetz da nicht.#d


----------



## ayron (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ich hab ne 0,12er und die ist ganz normal halt#c

Hab mit der schon 70er Rapfen gefangen|kopfkrat

ABER.....

Hier im Board gab es aber schonmal einen Thread, da hat jemand bei einem Ebayangelhändler sich PP bestellt und die soll wohl auch nicht annähernd die Tragkraft erreicht haben.


----------



## Magister (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Moin erstmal........

ich habe mir die 0,14er Spiderwire auch vor ein paar Tagen zugelegt (da ich mit der 0,20er sehr zufrieden bin), das die Schnur eine Tragkraft von 10,20 kg haben soll glaube auch ich nicht so ganz, beim kleinsten Hänger ist sie sofort durch.

Mein Fazit.. nicht geeignet für den Rheinabschnitt den wir so kennen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Von alter Schnur und Egay mal ganz abgesehen, ist die Spiderwire Code Red aber auch ziemlich bekannt dafür, dass sie ohne erkennbaren Grund einfach reißt.
Wir hatten hier schon etliche Threads, wo hier mehrere User, unabhängig voneinander, solches berichteten.
Von daher wundere ich mich, dass du über die Schnur, bislang nur gutes gehört hast.
Für mich gibt es bei multifiler Schnur nur zwei diskutabele Schnüre:
1. Stroft, das ist und bleibt vorerst die Referenz bei Geflochtenen, kostet aber eben auch ihr Geld.
2. Für alle die viel Spinnangeln und denen die Stroft zu teuer ist => Power Pro aus USA.

Der Rest kann wegen mir gerne vom Markt verschwinden, braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Johnny1 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

ist gewerblich gekauft, von "das_angelteam", die Verkäufer wollen die schnur aber nicht zurücknehmen -.-


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Die "wollen" sicherlich nicht, müssen aber. Du kannst dir ja nochmal die AGBs durchlesen und den Shop an die eigenen Geschäftsbedingungen erinnern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Tja,das ist anscheinend die "Arc"unter den Schnüren,Top oder Flop liegen da
eng beeinander.Habe auf einer Rolle seit 5 Monaten die"0,12"er.Die hat bisher allerdings null Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ein Angler (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ich habe mehrere Spulen mit code red, nix mit reißen nur ständig schlaufen. Wer weiß was der da geschickt hat. Kannst ihm mal sagen das Du die Schnur mal einschickst zu Spiderwire. Ich habe aber 0,17mm. So wie Du schreibst kann man ja die Schnur mühelos mit der Hand zerfleddern.
Andreas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Habe auf einer Rolle seit 5 Monaten die"0,12"er.Die hat bisher allerdings null Probleme gemacht.





RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Ich habe aber 0,17mm.



Sorry ihr Beiden, aber was ist eine Spiderwire Code Red in 0,12mm oder 0,17mm.
Ist das 'ne 10lbs, 15lbs, 20lbs oder was Schnur?
Ich schreibe und denke nicht in mm- Angaben, wenn ich von Geflecht rede, daher tue ich mir mit euren Angaben schwer, die zudem 0 vergleichbar sind mit den Schnüren anderer Marken.#c


----------



## ActiV (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ich nutze auch die, zu deutsch 0,12er Schnur. Das entspräche laut deutschen Angaben 6-7 Kg also ~12 lbs...
Tatsächlich müssten es zwischen 8 und 10 lbs liegen... Je nach Verwendungsdauer bis 5 lbs runter... ^^
Meine Schnur hält, hast wohl was uraltes aus einem feuchten Keller bekommen bzw. eine Schnur, die sowohl viel Feuchtigkeit als auch hoher Sonneneinstrahlung im Wechsel ausgesetzt worden sein könnte. Das beschriebene Verhalten wäre typische, aber dazu muss die Schnur wirklich lange unter den beschriebenen Umständen gelitten haben... Und das durchgängig...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

@Sensitivfischer
Soweit so gut,dazu müssten aber zuerst seriöse(!) Tragkraftangaben auf sämtlichen Schnüren vorhanden sein.Ansonsten wird das immer ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen.Ob ich jetzt falsche Durchmesser und/oder falsche Tragkraftangaben miteinander vergleiche bleibt doch unterm Strich gleich ?!


----------



## Anglero (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Der Verkäufer muss eine "gebrauchte" Schnur nicht im Sinne des Widerrufs zurücknehmen, sondern im Zuge der Gewährleistung nachbessern, sofern sie den nachweislich mängelbehaftet ist, wovon man wohl ausgehen kann. Also, ganz normal reklamieren und Nachbesserung/Neulieferung fordern. Wenn er sich da erneut rausreden will, poste es hier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> ist gewerblich gekauft, von "das_angelteam", die Verkäufer wollen die schnur aber nicht zurücknehmen -.-


Ich vermute mal stark die wurde von der Großspule umgespult?

das macht i.d.R. (vom Schnurhöker schnell gemacht) nämlich die Schnur kaputt ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> Soweit so gut,dazu müssten aber zuerst seriöse(!) Tragkraftangaben auf sämtlichen Schnüren vorhanden sein.Ansonsten wird das immer ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen.Ob ich jetzt falsche Durchmesser und/oder falsche Tragkraftangaben miteinander vergleiche bleibt doch unterm Strich gleich ?!



Das stimmt prinzipiell, aber die Tragkraftangaben stimmen ja bei vielen geflochtenen Schnüren(jedenfalls mehr als bei den meisten Monoschnüren), bloß die Durchmesserangabe zu der Schnur mit der Tragkraft(Wert X kg) stimmt überhaupt nicht.
Sprich du kaufst eine 15 Pfund- Schnur, die angeblich 0,08mm Durchmesser haben soll.
Ein Test ergibt dann, dass die Schnur real 6,3 kg hält und ihr tatsächlicher Durchmesser 0,23mm beträgt.
Von daher bringt, das schon was(bei den Amis üblich) stets über Tragkraftwerte zu reden und nicht über Durchmesser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Von deiner Argumentation her natürlich vollkommen richtig
und nachvollziehbar.#6


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

"Es  handelt sich bei beiden Artikeln um Konfektionsware, das heißt das  diese für Sie von der Großspule abgespult wurde, und somit nicht  Rückgabefähig ist, tut mir leid, aber so ist es nun mal!"

Umtauschen wollen sie es auch nicht.

Das Dumme ist, ich habe bei denen noch eine zweite geflochtene Schnur fürs Grundangeln bestellt, die laut ihnen ründlich und glatt geflochten sein soll, dabei ist sie rau wie ein Waschbrett.

Mit dieser Schnur habe ich keinerlei Experimente, was die Tragkraft angeht, gemacht, sie gefällt mir einfach nicht, aber auch diese wollen sie nicht zurücknehmen #d


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Mal vereinfacht, sie müssen die reklamierte Ware prüfen und beweisen, dass bei Übergabe kein Mangel vorgelegen hat. Da können die sich auch nicht rausreden. Ich würde jetzt zwar nicht alle Möglichkeiten tatsächlich ausschöpfen, aber mit Anwalt würde ich dann schon drohen. Schließlich hast Du eine mängelfreie Schnur mit einer bestimmten Tragkraft bestellt und bezahlt, aber eine Andere oder defekte bekommen. Also nicht auf unberechtigte Rücknahme drängen, sondern auf Erfüllung des Kaufvertrags.

Ein (noch höfliches) Schreiben könnte etwa wie folgt aussehen:

*Reklamation Art.-Nr. XXX usw...*

Sehr geehrter XXX,

die am XXX erworbene Angelschnur "0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red" hält leider im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nicht, was Sie versprechen. Statt über die angegebene Maximaltragkraft von 10,2 Kg zu verfügen, reißt die Schnur bereits jedes Mal bei der geringen Belastung von nur etwa einem Kilo. Sie geben mir bestimmt Recht, dass die Diskrepanz von über neun Kilo nicht Grundlage für eine Diskussion über tatsächliche Tragkräfte geflochtener Schnüre sein kann. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die gelieferte Ware nicht der Bestellten entspricht oder sie durch falsche Lagerung oder Behandlung vor Auslieferung beschädigt wurde. Daher möchte ich Sie im Rahmen der Gewährleistung um Nachbesserung bitten. Bitte teilen sie mir die weitere Vorgehensweise mit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
XXX


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> "Es  handelt sich bei beiden Artikeln um Konfektionsware, das heißt das  diese für Sie von der Großspule abgespult wurde, und somit nicht  Rückgabefähig ist, tut mir leid, aber so ist es nun mal!"
> 
> Umtauschen wollen sie es auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Drohe denen zusätzlich noch mit einer schlechten Bewertung. Das wirkt meist auch Wunder. Der Verkäufer kann dagegen nämlich nichts..aber auch garnichts tun.
Du hingegen brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Der Verkäufer kann dir nur eine gute Bewertung oder gar keine geben, er kann dich nicht schlecht bewerten. Diese Möglichkeit wurde ihm von Ebay genommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> ....
> *Reklamation Art.-Nr. XXX usw...*
> 
> Sehr geehrter XXX,
> ...



Gute Arbeit, das Schreiben kann er gerade so wie es ist kopieren, einfügen, seinen Ludwig drunter malen und verschicken...#6


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ja, erstmal danke ich anglero für den hilfreichen Beitrag.
Und das mit dem Androhen mit der schlechten Bewertung ist auch ne Möglichkeit, aber erstmal warte ich noch auf eine Reaktion des Verkäufers, wennnicht rufe ich da morgen noch einmal an 

Das wären sogar insgesamt 6 negative Bewertungen...

Gruß,


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

@jonny .. anrufen ist schön und gut, aber eine E-Mail die bessere Wahl, denn im Fall des Falles hast Du dann Beweise die Du auch vorzeigen kannst.
Ein Telefonat ist da weniger wertvoll.

Nimm ANGLERO`s Text und versende ihn gleich. Nicht erst warten bis die sich wieder melden. Geh in die Offensive und mache Druck !


----------



## Conchoolio (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Was ich einfach nicht vertsehe, wie können chargen so unterschiedlich sein. Ich habe auf meiner Zanderrute 0,17er Code Red drauf weil in meinem Gewässer viel Mist liegt. Davor schalte ich 2 Meter 35ger FC. Neulich habe ich damit einen 5,5 Meter langen Baum mit ca. 80 Kg aus dem Wasser gegen die Strömung gezogen. Der schwerste Fang meines Lebens 
Und jetzt soll die 0,14er so schnell reißen? Ich denke die Schnur hatte schon Mängel bevor sie dir verkauft worden ist. Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> @jonny .. anrufen ist schön und gut, aber eine E-Mail die bessere Wahl, denn im Fall des Falles hast Du dann Beweise die Du auch vorzeigen kannst.
> Ein Telefonat ist da weniger wertvoll.
> 
> Nimm ANGLERO`s Text und versende ihn gleich. Nicht erst warten bis die sich wieder melden. Geh in die Offensive und mache Druck !





Habe ich bereits getan 
Wegen der Beweislage habt ihr eigentlich recht. Ich werde mich weiterhin schriftlich an ihn wenden.


@Conchoolio: Ja, es müssen sich bereits vor dem Kauf Mängel auf der Schnur befunden haben, anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.


Gruß,


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Bloß nicht direkt mit schlechter Bewertung drohen. Das kann sich bei ebay für den Drohenden ganz nachteilig auswirken. Auch sei an dieser Stelle gewarnt, dass besonders negative Bewertungen den Tatsachen entsprechen sollten. Statements wie "Betrüger, versendet defekte Ware und weigert sich..." haben sich schon oft als Bumerang erwiesen. 

Sollte er weiterhin blocken, "mein" Schreiben erneut per Einschreiben senden, darin aber fordern statt bitten und Frist setzen. 

Nebenbei könnte man auch einen "Fall" bei ebay eröffnen.


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> Bloß nicht direkt mit schlechter Bewertung drohen. Das kann sich bei ebay für den Drohenden ganz nachteilig auswirken. Auch sei an dieser Stelle gewarnt, dass besonders negative Bewertungen den Tatsachen entsprechen sollten. Statements wie "Betrüger, versendet defekte Ware und weigert sich..." haben sich schon oft als Bumerang erwiesen.
> 
> Sollte er weiterhin blocken, "mein" Schreiben erneut per Einschreiben senden, darin aber fordern statt bitten und Frist setzen.
> 
> Nebenbei könnte man auch einen "Fall" bei ebay eröffnen.



Die Option "Fall", wie auch "Artikel zurückgeben" habe ich bereits getätigt.

Nochmals danke für eure Mühen.

Ich bin in solchen Fällen, wenn etwas mit der Ware nicht stimmt, noch recht unerfahren und da mein Vater sich noch weniger damit auskennt, bin ich auf euch angewiesen.


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Die Option "Fall", wie auch "Artikel zurückgeben" habe ich bereits getätigt...


 
Halte ich für verfrüht. Bedenke auch, dass Du im Moment nur auf Erfüllung oder Nachbesserung bestehen kannst. Du hast erst mal grundsätzlich kein Recht, die Ware einfach zurückzugeben, bzw. vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.

Aber halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> Halte ich für verfrüht. Bedenke auch, dass Du im Moment nur auf Erfüllung oder Nachbesserung bestehen kannst. Du hast erst mal grundsätzlich kein Recht, die Ware einfach zurückzugeben, bzw. vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.
> 
> Aber halte uns auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, es gäbe innerhalb von 14 Tagen die sogenannte "iBäh" Regel, wie ihr gesagt hattet.


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es gäbe innerhalb von 14 Tagen die sogenannte "iBäh" Regel, wie ihr gesagt hattet.


 
So etwas gibt es nicht. Was Du meinst, ist das Widerrufsrecht. Das hat sich aber nicht die Bucht ausgedacht, sondern der Gesetzgeber. Es gibt Dir z.B. die Möglichkeit, bestellte Ware zu Hause so zu begrabbeln, wie in einem Laden, und diese bei Nichtgefallen zurückzusenden. In Deinen Fall handelt es sich um konfektionierte Ware, also quasi eine Sonderanfertigung nach Deinem Wunsch. Es liegt nahe, dass diese per AGB vom Widerruf ausgeschlossen werden könnte. Etwas tricky. Ob das allerdings auch bei handelsüblichen Längen wirklich Bestand hat, weiß ich nicht. Zudem hast Du die Ware bereits benutzt. Aber hier egal, weil die Ware offensichtlich mängelbehaftet ist, sodass hier, wie bereits beschrieben, die Mängelhaftung/Gewährleistung gilt.


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> So etwas gibt es nicht. Was Du meinst, ist das Widerrufsrecht. Das hat sich aber nicht die Bucht ausgedacht, sondern der Gesetzgeber. Es gibt Dir z.B. die Möglichkeit, bestellte Ware zu Hause so zu begrabbeln, wie in einem Laden, und diese bei Nichtgefallen zurückzusenden. In Deinen Fall handelt es sich um konfektionierte Ware, also quasi eine Sonderanfertigung nach Deinem Wunsch. Es liegt nahe, dass diese per AGB vom Widerruf ausgeschlossen werden könnte. Etwas tricky. Ob das allerdings auch bei handelsüblichen Längen wirklich Bestand hat, weiß ich nicht. Zudem hast Du die Ware bereits benutzt. Aber hier egal, weil die Ware offensichtlich mängelbehaftet ist, sodass hier, wie bereits beschrieben, die Mängelhaftung/Gewährleistung gilt.



Aber bei der DAM Schnur, die ich erst gar nicht benutzt habe, schon, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Es  handelt sich bei beiden Artikeln um Konfektionsware, das heißt das  diese für Sie *von der Großspule abgespult* wurde


Leute, wieso macht ihr denn noch sowas? #t

Es sollte #t  sich inzwischen doch herumgesprochen haben, dass das in den allermeisten Fällen Mist ist, und man keine Garantie auf Erhalt der Schnureigenschaften hat wie bei einer Orginalspule! 

Wieso: Weil es schnell gehen soll, der Angelschnurhöker Geld verdienen will (muss ...) und demzufolge so schnell es geht gespult wird, und die Schnur dabei heiß wird!
Und heisse Schnur = kaputte Schnur! :g

Ich hatte einmal das "Glück" (zum Schnellerlernen), am Stand von AM-Angelsport mir 200m Spiderwire Stealth 017 gelb von der Großspule abspulen zu lassen, soweit alles roger. Als ich aber gleich darauf die Spule in die Hand bekommen habe, habe ich mir fast die Finger daran verbrannt, so heiß war die durch den Spulvorgang geworden. Und das hätte noch schneller gehen können, da ich den Spuler-Menschen noch im Gespräch verwickelt und einige Male gebremst habe, dabei eben auch genau auf die Finger geschaut. 

So ein Murks-Gemülle nie wieder!  #6

Also nochmal zum Merken:
*Die schnell umgespulte und stark erhitzte Schnur muss eigentlich allermeist Müll werden ...*

Wenn, dann gleich eine ganze Großspule kaufen #6, evtl. teilen mit anderen


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Aber bei der DAM Schnur, die ich erst gar nicht benutzt habe, schon, oder?


 
Falls die nicht auch "konfektioniert" wurde, hast Du auf jeden Fall das Recht, zu widerrufen. Sonst kommt es immer auch auf den genauen Laut des Angebotstexts und der AGB's an. Alledings konnte ich bei einem ähnlichen Angebot dieser Firma keine Klausel entdecken, die "Konfektionsware" vom Widerruf auschließt. Bedenke aber auch, dass Du im Falle des Widerrufs die Versandkosten trägst.


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Die DAM Schnur bekomme ich schonmal erstattet...

Bei der spiderwire meint der Verkäufer selbst, er würde mit derselben schnur von derselben Spule angeln und sie weise deshalb keine Mängel auf.


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Schreib ihm, dass es Dir eigentlich völlig egal ist, mit welcher Schnur er angelt und verweise weiterhin auf Deine bereits gesendete Mail, und dass Du ihm die Schnur als versichertes Postpaket zur Überprüfung und Nachbesserung zusendest, sollte er keinen anderen Vorschlag machen. 

Wie hast Du die Reißfestigkeit überhaupt getestet und Irrtum ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ganz einfach, meine hände genommen und mit Handschuhen
an der schnur gezogen. 
Ohne großartige Gewalt ist die Schnur einfach in der Mitte gerissen...


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, meine hände genommen und mit Handschuhen
> an der schnur gezogen.
> Ohne großartige Gewalt ist die Schnur einfach in der Mitte gerissen...


 
Wie oft hast Du das versucht und wie kommst Du dabei auf 10 Newton?


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wie oft hast Du das versucht und wie kommst Du dabei auf 10 Newton?




In etwa 1kg..
Diese Masse entspricht doch der Kraft von 10 Newton, die bei der umgewandelten kinetischen Engergie auf die Schnur wirkt in etwa.
Habe es jetzt nicht genau ausgemessen, es entpricht jedoch meiner Schätzung.

Nun ja, ih weiß nicht, was ich hiervon halten soll, außer, dass er mich dazu auffordern will, Pure-fishing zu kontaktieren:


"Also  so langsam werde ich ein wenig ungehalten. Ich habe meinen Angelladen  seit mehreren Jahren, fische sogar bei den Eurpameisterschaften mit und  weiß auch definitiv wie man Schnur spulen muss. Die Schnur hat keine  Mängel. Sie können sich zu diesem Fall auch gerne an Pure Fishing  wenden, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. Auch kann die Schnur nicht zu heiß  werden, egal wie schnell sie gespult wird, da die Schnur über eine  Umlenkrolle läuft, ansonsten hätte man ein ähnliches Problem ja auch  beim Fischen wenn Schnur über die Bremse abgezogen wird."


----------



## Anglero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Ich bin auch etwas irritiert darüber, wie Du zu Deiner Schätzung kommst. Ich befürchte fast, dass Du da einen groben Fehler machst. Such irgendeine Befestigung unter oder über die Du Dich stellen kannst. Knote da die Schnur dran und ziehe an ihr während Du auf einer Personenwaage stehst langsam bis sie Reißt. Dann wirst Du bestimmt feststellen, dass die Differenz auf der Waage deutlich 1 Kilo übersteigt.


----------



## Johnny1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Bei ziemlich genau 1,5 kg fängt sie einfach an irgendeiner beliebigen stelle zu reißen.


----------



## Anglero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Dann weißt Du ja, welche Optionen Du hast.


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Hmm ... ich glaube da habe ich mit meinem Angelladen Glück ... 

Als ich Probleme mit einer Schnur hatte - wurde mir kostenlos eine neue aufgespult.

Sowas nennt man wohl Kundenservice und Kundenbindung ...#6


----------



## Johnny1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> Dann weißt Du ja, welche Optionen Du hast.




Ich wüsste jetzt nciht welche. An den Hersteller wenden? Oder an eBay?
Der eBayverkäufer meldet sich bei mir nicht mehr. #c


----------



## Anglero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nciht welche. An den Hersteller wenden? Oder an eBay?
> Der eBayverkäufer meldet sich bei mir nicht mehr. #c


 
Haben wir Dir hier doch alles beschrieben. Dein Vertragspartner ist weiterhin der Händler. Schicke ihm die Schnur nebst bekanntem Schreiben.


----------



## Johnny1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Anglero schrieb:


> Haben wir Dir hier doch alles beschrieben. Dein Vertragspartner ist weiterhin der Händler. Schicke ihm die Schnur nebst bekanntem Schreiben.



Ok, also Schreiben ausdrucken und einfach mal ein versichertes Paket mit der Schnur an ihn senden in der Hoffnung, dass er das Geld zurückerstattet?


----------



## Anglero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ok, also Schreiben ausdrucken und einfach mal ein versichertes Paket mit der Schnur an ihn senden in der Hoffnung, dass er das Geld zurückerstattet?


 
Wie bereits geschrieben, muss er Dir erst mal gar nichts erstatten, sondern er hat das Recht, die bestellte Schnur samt der versprochenen Eigenschaften zu liefern, bzw. die gelieferte Schnur zu tauschen, da eine Reparatur bei einer Schnur wohl nicht in Betracht kommt. Sollte ihm das nicht gelingen oder er es nicht wollen, kannst Du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und Dein Geld zurückfordern. Aber wenn die Schnur so morsch ist, wie Du beschreibst, wird der Händler wohl kaum etwas dagegenhalten können, und Dir eine persönlich überprüfte und neue Lieferung zukommen lassen, nebst Erstattung deiner Rückportokosten ;-)

P.S. Es reicht auch ein Päckchen mit Nachweis.


----------



## riverboy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Habe auch schlechte Erfahrung mit der 0,14 mm Spiderwire Code Red gemacht, obwohl ich eine ganz normale Originalspule mit 110 m Schnur gekauft habe. Also keine Großspule, schnelles Spulen  usw. Ich habe die Schnur zum Spinnfischen auf einer Ryobi Zauber 4000 eingesetzt und mittlerweile abgesetzt #d Die angegeben Tragkraft wird bei weitem nicht erreicht ( auch wenn es bei mir nicht so extrem war wie bei dem Kollege johnny 1) und ich fand die Schnur sehr verhedderungsfällig..


----------



## Johnny1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Die schnüre sind unterwegs, hoffentlich bekomm ich das geld erstattet.

Ich hab jetzt sowieso wieder power pro gekauft, da weiß ich sowieso genauestens, was ich bekomme.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab jetzt sowieso wieder power pro gekauft, da weiß ich sowieso genauestens, was ich bekomme.



Tja, so ist das eben. #c Einerseits soll man offen für neues sein, auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren, andererseits ist eben doch was dran, an Sprüchen, wie z.B.:
"Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten!"
"Never touch a running system."
usw...|kopfkrat
Bewährt, ist eben bewährt und meist kommt es einem billiger, wenn man dabei bleibt und etwas konservativ denkt!


----------



## Multe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

_@ Jonny1 - Ich hab jetzt sowieso wieder power pro gekauft, da weiß ich sowieso genauestens, was ich bekomme. [/QUOTE]_


Hej Jonny, woher willst du denn das wissen? Kennst du dich in Schnüren so gut aus??    Ich glaube nicht.
Was soll eigentlich das ganze Gelaber hier ? 
Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt, was du mit der Schnur machen sollst. 
Diesen Weg, den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe kannst du nun vergessen - da läuft nichts mehr.
Wenn es nun ganz schlimm kommt, so bleibst du  auf den ganzen Kosten hocken.
gruß Multe


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jonny, woher willst du denn das wissen? Kennst du dich in Schnüren so gut aus??    Ich glaube nicht.
> Was soll eigentlich das ganze Gelaber hier ?
> Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt, was du mit der Schnur machen sollst.
> Diesen Weg, den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe kannst du nun vergessen - da läuft nichts mehr.
> ...



Ach dann wissen wir ja jetzt auch woher die Schnur war....


----------



## Multe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Hej Keine_Ahnung, nee ich habe mit der Schnur nichts zu tun. Ich habe nur Jonny eine tel. Nr. gegeben um das unnötige Gelaber zu beenden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Johnny1 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

@Multe:

Bei der Nummer, die du mir gegeben hast, meldet sich niemand... 

Der Verkäufer meldet sich ebenfalls überhaupt nicht mehr, das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein, solch einen unflexiblen eBay-Verkäufer hatte ich  noch nie #d


----------



## Anglero (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Etwas mehr als fünf Werktage solltest Du ihm schon zur Prüfung gönnen. Allerdings würde ich mich von meinen Kunden auch nicht zu sehr nerven lassen. Also, mal relaxen...


----------



## Johnny1 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Der Verkäufer meldet sich nach wie vor überhaupt nicht, was nun?


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Man hätte natürlich vorab unter Fristsetzung überhaupt erstmal seine Bereitschaft zur (Nachbesserungs-) Prüfung abklären können. 
Wenn er diese bereits verneint oder Frist fruchtlos abläuft, kann man den Rücktritt/Schadensersatz erklären, weil dann bereits jede Aufforderung zur Nachbesserung wegen offenbsichtlich erkennbarer Ablehnung erfolglos wäre.
Und dann schön auffordern gegen Rücküberweisung die Schnur zurückschicken!
Damit istr man jeden Streit über Nachbesserzung etc los!

Derzeit habt ihr es aber schon geschafft, dass ihr das Beweismittel los seid!*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Anglero (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Auch als Hobbyjurist wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Aufforderung zur Nachbesserung ohne die Möglichkeit zur Selben sinnlos, geschweige denn möglich ist. Darüber hinaus ist ja auch fraglich, ob die Schnur überhaupt mängelbehaftet ist - ich jedenfalls habe mittlerweile Zweifel bezüglich der Messmethoden des TE. 

Trotzdem (und das habe ich dem TE bereits vorgeschlagen) im Falle hartnäckiger Verweigerung unter Fristsetzung den Druck erhöhen. In diesem Fall vorab per Mail und bei ausbleibender Reaktion zeitnah oder parallel per Einschreiben: Sehr geehrter XXX, am xx.xx.xxxx habe ich Ihnen die Angelschnur x wegen der Mängel y wie zuvor besprochen zur Begutachtung/Austausch übersandt. Sicherlich können Sie jetzt meine Unzufriedenheit mit der gelieferten Schnur nachvollziehen. Ich gebe Ihnen daher nochmals bis zum xx.xx.xxxx Zeit (hier Frist nochmal 14 Tage sollte angemessen sein), mir einwandfreie Ware zu liefern oder den Betrag i.H.v. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx,- Euro auf mein Konto XXXXXXXXX... zu überweisen.


----------



## Johnny1 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Wäre es nicht enfacher, das Ganze über eBay abzuwickeln? #t


----------



## Frettchen82 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Also was das Schuldrecht angeht ist ja hier soweit mal alles gesagt. Ich gebe meinen Senf dann noch zur Schnur bei...

Also ich fische diese auch in der Mosel in der 0,12er Ausführung und habe die auch in der Bucht gekauft von der Großrolle. Da konnt ich soviel Meter wählen wie ich brauche und das zu einem guten Preis. Was die Tragkraft und die Schnur selbst angeht, bin ich eigentlich begeistert für den Preis. Muss bei Hängern schon ganz schön ziehen bis dann in der Regel das  FC Vorfach reisst. Die Schnur selbst ist mir noch nie gerissen. Einzigst die Farbe hält nicht so lang. Habe jetzt ein zartes schweichnchen-rosa


----------



## Johnny1 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



antonio schrieb:


> hast due nen eigenen acount, dann siehts schlecht aus den dürftest du noch gar nicht haben laut deinem alter.
> ansonsten wurde alles gesagt, der händler ist dein vertragspartner, nicht ebay, und an den mußt du dich wenden oder rechtliche schritte gegen ihn einleiten.
> 
> antonio


Selbstverständlich nicht...


----------



## Anglero (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*



antonio schrieb:


> ich nehm mal an ein account von deinen eltern, also müssen die sich mit dem händler rumschlagen...


 
Dem würde ich widersprechen und behaupten, Vertragspartner ist weiterhin der TE. Jetzt macht es doch auch nicht unnötig kompliziert.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Nein. Der Vertragspartner ist der Ebaynutzer unter dessen Name die Ware gekauft wurde.

Und ganz beiläufig: Unter Umständen könnte dieser User auch noch Probleme mit Ibäh bekommen weil er eventuell seine Nutzerdaten weiter gegeben hat.


----------



## Anglero (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 0,14mm Spiderwire Code Red reißt ständig*

Jo, habe das Urteil gerade gefunden. Aber das ändert in diesem Fall ja nichts.


----------

